# Turorial für Mai zB Margeriten o. Maiglöckchen zeichnen



## bryce (10. April 2003)

Hallo, 

bin neu hier.
Da ich noch nicht sooo weit bin mit zeichnen, bin ich immer auf der Suche nach Tutorials, wie man was erstellt.

Im Moment bräuchte ich Hilfe bei der Erstellung von

Margeriten oder Maiglöckchen

irgendwas, was halt zum Mai passt.

Hat da irgendwer nen Tip für mich.

Wäre super nett.
Besten Dank.

Gruss
Peter


----------



## santos2k3 (11. April 2003)

hi...
wie stellst du dir die blumen denn vor? realistisch, logomaessig, comicstyle?
Hab eben mal ein wenig rumprobiert, aber noch kein wirklich brauchbares ergebnis bekommen. beschreib mal so in etwa wie du das haben moechtest, oder vileicht ein beispiel ^^

gruss,
santos


----------



## caesar (11. April 2003)

illustrator hätte ein paar vorgefertigte blumen intus. aber eher comicstyle...

/caesar_


----------



## bryce (11. April 2003)

*danke habs hingekriegt*

Danke allen, 

ich habs hingekriegt.

Sieht super aus. Ich habe als Vorlage eine Tischdecke genommen, wo ne Margerite eingestickt war ... iss super geworden !!!

Gruss
Peter


----------



## derGugi (11. April 2003)

kannste dein bild mal zeigen? würd mich noch interessieren...


----------



## bryce (11. April 2003)

jep klar

ich versuchs mal mit Datei anhängen .. hmm


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. April 2003)

Schön geworden. 

Handarbeit hat halt doch was.
Und Selbstgemachtes macht auch deutlich mehr Spass, oder?

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## derGugi (11. April 2003)

supi!!


----------

